# Household Food Scraps for Rabbits ---Ideas???



## ttamd (Sep 11, 2012)

was just wondering what kind of household food scraps are ok for rabbits. i just peeled some corn for some corn on the cob and was about to throw away all the peels but got curious if rabbits can eat it? maybe they can eat the leafy part but not the stringy part?

anyways, let me know some things that you guys feed to your rabbits besides the basic pellets and hay!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Any vegetable mater, not cooked, with no oil on it, usually works okay.

Sometimes they will eat corn husks, but they really seem to prefer the thinned, softer ones.

Corn silk is bunny crack.

Dark leafy greens are best, iceberg lettuce is empty calories. Most like fresh clover, love dandelion greens and flowers, and will kill for clover flowers.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine like me like the corn on the cob stale bread or saltines apple pealings fromall kinds of fruit cores .just use these things as treates no huge changes in there diets cabbage should be avoided as it causes problems .


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

mine love corn husks, even the silky string part, and go nuts for banana peels. and sweet potato peels. if you give fruits be sure its not too much.
a lot of people give their rabbits stale bread, not the moldy sort.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Corn kernels can kill because rabbits cannot digest it and may cause blockage. The rest of the corn is probably OK in small amounts. I regularly pick up free vegetable trimmings and bruised produce from My Organic Market grocery store. Did kill a few in the beginning from feeding them too much lettuce. Now I withhold soft lettuce. They are used to large amounts of fresh vegetables and fruits now but I try not to go overboard. They do love cabbage and have no problem. Introduce small amounts if you plan to give them. Give them room to run around in case the food don't agree with them. Of course look for signs of behavior changes.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, well, some household food scraps will work and some won't. Avocados will kill bunnies so skip all guacamole. Bunnies adore oatmeal, but give them the kind without sugar added. An awful lot of household food scraps these days are too processed to be good for food, let alone feeding to a critter with a really high metabolism. Anything with a high sugar content will race their little systems and that's not good.

Corn husks are good. Pineapple rinds are good. Beet tops are good. I'm not sure about stale bread scraps if the bread is full of high fructose corn syrup. Carrot peels are good. I'm not sure about potato peelings, but sweet potato peelings are probably good.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

We dug up carrots from the garden this weekend and our mini lops, netherland dwarf and lion heads LOVED the green tops we pulled off, but our mini rex buck wouldn't touch them!


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

I give ours the corn husks& silks, bell pepper tops and bottoms, the skins from cucumber and apples, zuchinnis, the parts of the pumkin from carving them, radish tops. He eats most veggies, he will not eat tomatoes though.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't tell you how many ears of corn I've fed my rabbits (sweet corn that was slightly past the peak time to pick) and they've never had any problems. They eat everything, sometimes even the whole cob.


----------

